# I can't find my latest post of the SBD-2



## Silver wings1 (Sep 28, 2017)

After posting my latest pictures of my Accurate Miniatures SBD-2 build the thread seems to have vanished from the modeling site. What happened ?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2017)

Alec, it has been moved to the *Start to Finish Bulds* sub-forum together with the thread about the Revell Primary trainer PT-17 . Here is the link..

Academy Douglas SBD-2 Accurate Miniatures 1/48


----------



## Silver wings1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Wurger said:


> Alec, it has been moved to the *Start to Finish Bulds* sub-forum together with the thread about the Revell Primary trainer PT-17 . Here is the link..
> 
> Academy Douglas SBD-2 Accurate Miniatures 1/48


Thank you, Wurger, I knew that I could count on you


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2017)




----------

